# Gute gaming podcasts?



## Schallf (10. September 2012)

Hallo Leute. Da ich mittlerweile kaum noch Musik im Auto höre laufen bei mir immer Podcasts für den Bereich Gaming. Ein einstündiger Cast reicht aber nur für ca. einen Tag (Hin- und Rückfahrt zur Arbeit) und somit such ich noch interessante Casts. Aktuell lade ich mir immer den buffed sowie den gamesaktuell Podcast runter. Kennt ihr noch andere? Am besten deutsch oder englisch. Bereich Film Kino und bluray fände ich auch nicht schlecht. 

 Gruß Daniel


----------



## dereineundderandere (10. September 2012)

Wen du ein modernes Handy hast Dan die Podcast von gameone oder Insertcoin


----------

